# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  HELP Betekenis Gouden Standaard

## Markth

Hallo allemaal,

ik heb dringend hulp nodig, want ik moet weten wat de Gouden Standaard is (voor morgen!). In mijn boek staat dat er bij medisch onderzoek elke niet-medische invloed stelselmatig wordt uitgesloten. Het geldt in de reguliere gezondheidszorg als de gouden standaard van het medische onderzoek.

Ik snap hier niet zoveel van en ik heb ook al op internet gezocht, maar daar staat het nog moeilijker uitgelegd :Confused:  :Frown: 

Kan iemand mij helpen?

Alvast bedankt


Mark

----------


## Markth

Laat maar ik weet het al :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Markth,

Misschien kun je meteen even delen wat het is. Ik heb zelf namelijk ook geen idee wat het inhoud en ben wel nieuwsgierig!

----------


## Markth

De Gouden Standaard is de beste methode die er op dat moment is om een bepaalde aandoening te onderzoeken. Dus je wilt onderzoeken of iemand griep heeft en dan ga je met de Gouden Standaard het onderzoeken. Want dit is de beste methode die er is.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Markth,

Oh bedankt voor de uitleg!

----------

